# Fileplay.net Beta Keys



## Karandrasus (4. September 2008)

Hi,

wollte mal fragen ob die Keys von Fileplay.net echt sind?

Gruß

Sorry: http://www.fileplay.net/keys/warhammer


----------



## Eaproditor (4. September 2008)

Karandrasus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wollte mal fragen ob die Keys von Fileplay.net echt sind?
> 
> Gruß



wie wärs wenn du ma den Link dahin postest, dann kann man das auch sagen ...


----------



## Mirel (4. September 2008)

Eaproditor schrieb:


> wie wärs wenn du ma den Link dahin postest, dann kann man das auch sagen ...



wie wärs mit strgC - strgV ? ^^


----------



## Dilan (4. September 2008)

sehen für mich ziemlich echt aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie kommst du drauf das sie es nicht sein könnten ?


----------



## Eaproditor (4. September 2008)

Man kommt bissle einfach an den Key O.o ich würd nicht darauf wetten das die wirklich echt sind, aber hab mir schon mal jetzt einen geholt^^ ma sehen obs klappt xD

Hab ma gehört die open Betakeys hätten alle den gleichen anfang, stimmt das?


----------



## Dilan (4. September 2008)

mhm eig net, online welten und gamona haben ihre auch so vergeben.


----------



## Karandrasus (4. September 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> sehen für mich ziemlich echt aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



habe mich mit 2 accs angemeldeten und mit beiden einen gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


deshalb bin ich mir net ganz sicher wäre natürlich cool.


----------



## Aresetyr (4. September 2008)

ich bin jetzt zu faul die gesamten AGB von denen durchzukauen, aber is der Service 100% gratis ?


----------



## Dilan (4. September 2008)

ja, für kostenpflichtiges musst den free acc upgraden

hab mir von u.a den auch 3 besorgt. Was ich net brauch vergeb ich an die Commu bis sonntag mittag.


----------



## Arasus (4. September 2008)

Das hat schon alles seine Richtigkeit, normale und echte Beta Keys. Für lau. In Massen.


----------



## Karandrasus (4. September 2008)

ja nur kostenlos anmelden dann an der verlosung teilnehemen dann bekommt man nen key(wenn man gewinnt ^^)
und ne anleitung mit link zur offiziellen war-europe.com seite und wo man ihn donwloaden kann


----------



## Aresetyr (4. September 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> ja, für kostenpflichtiges musst den free acc upgraden
> 
> hab mir von u.a den auch 3 besorgt. Was ich net brauch vergeb ich an die Commu bis sonntag mittag.



ich trau mich irgendwie net registrieren jetzt, is zu spät und vielleicht überles ich doch was und subscribe dann.... (das is mein ernst) ich würd mir schon einen Key wünschen, aber von der Seite noch nie was gehört und das is mir zu fadenscheinig...


----------



## Dilan (4. September 2008)

wenn magst les ich mirs nochma genau durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 moment


Job defintiv free acc, der bezahl dienst muss extra geordert werden.

Hab grad enochma rein gesehen und rechts oben wird mir mit meinen free acc der Subscribe dienst angeboten.

Brauchst also keine Sorge haben.


----------



## Eaproditor (4. September 2008)

Hm, also meint ihr, die wären jetzt echt echt ? xD Das wäre grad zu geil um wahr zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aresetyr (4. September 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> wenn magst les ich mirs nochma genau durch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ne lass ma, ich muss sowieso gucken wie ichs mache mit Studium jetzt neben War... ich hätte nur gern nen Key gehabt um mir das Spiel mal selber anzuschauen, weil ich derzeit mmorpg los bin... aber kaufen würd ich es erst in ein paar Monaten, wenn ich sicher sein kann, dass es sich gut entwickelt (noch so einen Fehlkauf wie AoC will ich net und mir kann KEINER garantieren, dass WAR nicht scheitert) und dass es wirkliches Rollenspiel gibt, denn nur darum geht es mir in einem MMORPG...

edit: ich find es nämlich mies, dass die für nen FREE account meine PERSÖNLICHEN Daten haben wollen, da mach ich net mit, zu fadenscheinig....


----------



## KennyKiller (4. September 2008)

Alter, imemr diese die angst haben um ihr Geld etc! Wie soll das denn abgebucht werden? Wie?? Wenns auf Telefonrechnung geht würde ausdrücklich extra dranstehn!

NO RISK NO FUN!


----------



## Aresetyr (4. September 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> Alter, imemr diese die angst haben um ihr Geld etc! Wie soll das denn abgebucht werden? Wie?? Wenns auf Telefonrechnung geht würde ausdrücklich extra dranstehn!
> 
> NO RISK NO FUN!




hab im Moment genug RL Probleme, da geh ich KEIN Risiko ein, nein danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (4. September 2008)

Aresetyr schrieb:


> ne lass ma, ich muss sowieso gucken wie ichs mache mit Studium jetzt neben War... ich hätte nur gern nen Key gehabt um mir das Spiel mal selber anzuschauen, weil ich derzeit mmorpg los bin... aber kaufen würd ich es erst in ein paar Monaten, wenn ich sicher sein kann, dass es sich gut entwickelt (noch so einen Fehlkauf wie AoC will ich net und mir kann KEINER garantieren, dass WAR nicht scheitert) und dass es wirkliches Rollenspiel gibt, denn nur darum geht es mir in einem MMORPG...
> 
> edit: ich find es nämlich mies, dass die für nen FREE account meine PERSÖNLICHEN Daten haben wollen, da mach ich net mit, zu fadenscheinig....


LOL?? das ist doch bei buffed genauso! Musst auch alles angeben! oh man oh man oh man Dann trau nur deiner Mutter, nacherd bekomsmte nen Kecks und ne warme Milch, und dann träumste vom Lila Zuckerstangenwald ohne Betrüger


----------



## Lyx (4. September 2008)

Tolle Taktik von EA, GOA, Mythic (wer auch immer) ...
Kein Mensch redet mehr vom WoW AddOn.
Jeder will nur noch nen WAR Beta Key ^^


----------



## Aresetyr (4. September 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> LOL?? das ist doch bei buffed genauso! Musst auch alles angeben! oh man oh man oh man Dann trau nur deiner Mutter, nacherd bekomsmte nen Kecks und ne warme Milch, und dann träumste vom Lila Zuckerstangenwald ohne Betrüger




Haben wirs jetzt dann mal mit Beleidigungen und "versteckten" Flames? Geh ins Bett oder flame jemanden in deinem Alter... unheimlich witzig beleidigt zu werden, nicht?


----------



## Canossaa (4. September 2008)

statt ihr euch auf gmx (oder sonstwo) ne fakemail adresse für sowas anlegt und dann beim gewinnspiel euch euren "echten" namen einfach ausdenkt und selbst 
wenn die adresse wolln schreibt ihr einfach was andres rein....kann doch net so schwer sein mal ehrlich -.-


----------



## Aresetyr (4. September 2008)

Canossaa schrieb:


> statt ihr euch auf gmx (oder sonstwo) ne fakemail adresse für sowas anlegt und dann beim gewinnspiel euch euren "echten" namen einfach ausdenkt und selbst
> wenn die adresse wolln schreibt ihr einfach was andres rein....kann doch net so schwer sein mal ehrlich -.-




Es reicht jetzt dann oder? ICH war der einzige der das nicht wollte und ich weiß, dass sowas eine Straftat wäre, zumindest in meinem Land und jetzt is dann auch schon genug von dem ganzen Geflame, danke.


----------



## Canossaa (4. September 2008)

tut mir leid ich wollte dich damit nich beleidigen oO . Sondern vielleicht einfach nur nen "tipp" geben. sry


----------



## Eaproditor (4. September 2008)

Ma zurück zum topic, hab das dazu gefunden:

We have 50,000 keys to give away for the BETA of Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning, EA's much talked about upcoming MMO. Based on the hugely popular Warhammer universe, the MMO already has millions of eager fans around the world waiting to try it out - competition for keys will be tough!

EA have given 50,000 BETA keys to us here at Multiplay to distribute to our members only - all you need is a free Multiplay account and you're off and running.

If you don't have an account you can sign up for one for free.

Next step is to head over to our new downloads site www.fileplay.net, get yourself a key and download the client when it’s available (which is “soon”).

The Warhammer client is 9GB in size, if you're interested in downloading it as fast as possible then for just £2 a month you can subscribe and receive access to our premium download servers with the minimum traffic.


Scheint doch echt zu sein O.o

Quelle: http://www.multiplay.co.uk/


----------



## DrunkenLoki (4. September 2008)

also ich habs versucht aba ich fand das auch irgendwie zu einfach

aber für was hat man ne spam email adresse XD


----------



## Ceradius (4. September 2008)

Hab auch einen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoffe der Funzt auch.

Wenn ja dann sehen wir uns auf dem Schlachtfeld^^


----------



## Bridainn (4. September 2008)

http://www.electronic-arts.de/news/25502/41/

Laut EA Homepage verteilen sie 50k Keys über fileplay.

Denke damit sollte die Echtheitsfrage geklärt sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirakel (4. September 2008)

lol 50 000 keys . . . die server werden in die luft fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rednoez (4. September 2008)

I´ve got a beta key! YAY!


----------



## Falcon2K (4. September 2008)

Mirakel schrieb:


> lol 50 000 keys . . . die server werden in die luft fliegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dem Mutigen gehört die Welt...und besser es scheppert erstmal da, als beim Echtstart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (4. September 2008)

Aresetyr schrieb:


> Es reicht jetzt dann oder? ICH war der einzige der das nicht wollte und ich weiß, dass sowas eine Straftat wäre, zumindest in meinem Land und jetzt is dann auch schon genug von dem ganzen Geflame, danke.



Straftat??? Im Internet herrscht ANARCHIE!!!11 xD

Ne mal im ernst..das ist ein wenig zuu gutgläubig  Pseudonamen+Fakemail ist wohl das einzigste was man auf so Seiten angeben sollte ...denn wenn du mal im Internet verarscht wirst...dann will mal sehen wer diejenigen für dich dann zur Rechenschaft zieht oO


----------



## Emokeksii (4. September 2008)

Naja dann scheint das wohl so zu sein das man über die seite nen key kreigt und das schöne ist...ich hab mir einen geholt wenn er nicht geht hab ich immer noch meinen schnucki der mir einen gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## weissuser (4. September 2008)

Hab einen bekommen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falcon2K (4. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> Straftat??? Im Internet herrscht ANARCHIE!!!11 xD
> 
> Ne mal im ernst..das ist ein wenig zuu gutgläubig  Pseudonamen+Fakemail ist wohl das einzigste was man auf so Seiten angeben sollte ...denn wenn du mal im Internet verarscht wirst...dann will mal sehen wer diejenigen für dich dann zur Rechenschaft zieht oO



Deshalb steht unter der Accounterstellung die IP von der aus Du das Konto erstellst...über die IP weiss man deinen Provider und wenn Du eine Straftat begehst, holen sie sich einen Gerichtsbeschluss und dein ISP weiss, wer zu welcher Zeit welche IP hatte....so einfach, wie Du es Dir vorstellst, ist das dann doch nicht....aber Du hast natürlich nen Proxy geschaltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (4. September 2008)

Da wurde schon vor Wochen angekündigt das es dort keys geben wird ..halt offiziell über die EA Seite ...also kein Fake und die werden gehen ...dreißt sind halt  die Lute die sich da 10 key's holen und dann bei ebay verticken ~~


----------



## Ren-Alekz (4. September 2008)

Falcon2K schrieb:


> Deshalb steht unter der Accounterstellung die IP von der aus Du das Konto erstellst...über die IP weiss man deinen Provider und wenn Du eine Straftat begehst, holen sie sich einen Gerichtsbeschluss und dein ISP weiss, wer zu welcher Zeit welche IP hatte....so einfach, wie Du es Dir vorstellst, ist das dann doch nicht....aber Du hast natürlich nen Proxy geschaltet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo deswegen kursiern auch im internet lauter illigale seiten durch die gegend..und die zu sperren ist teilweise sehr schwierig..und herzauszufinden wer dafür verantwortlich ist, ist dann noch schwieriger bis gar unmöglich...naja komm mal klar in deiner gummibärenwelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s. durch die ip die du da in den i-net seiten hinterässt findet man garnix raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



außerdem..wie lange kann man denn da noch keys holen?


----------



## Ascían (4. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> jo deswegen kursiern auch im internet lauter illigale seiten durch die gegend..und die zu sperren ist teilweise sehr schwierig..und herzauszufinden wer dafür verantwortlich ist, ist dann noch schwieriger bis gar unmöglich...naja komm mal klar in deiner gummibärenwelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oh, da vertust du dich. Dein ISP loggt alle verteilten IPs auf einem DynDNS-Sheet und kann genau sagen welche IP wann was gemacht hat. Außer du gehst über Proxy-Server oder Hotspots von Universitäten o.ä. ins Netz, dann wirds schon schwieriger.


----------



## _Miche_ (4. September 2008)

Funktioniert fileplay noch? Ich bekomm immer



> The change you wanted was rejected.
> 
> Maybe you tried to change something you didn't have access to.



wenn ich mich anmelden möchte -.-


// edit

Ach ja, mein Mitbewohner hat sich den Key schon geholt und den Router dann neu gestartet, trotzdem gehts nichtmehr...


----------



## Mirakel (4. September 2008)

also wer keys in ebay kauft, is selber dumm und sollte au für seine dummheit bezahlen, das sind doch nur die leute die sich überhaupt net informieren, weil dann wüssten sie dass du den key überall hinterhergeschmissen bekommst und jetzt wo auch noch 1000 buffed user jeweils an die 1000 keys besitzen ist es eh nicht mehr sicher in ebay oder sonst wo nen key zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil den mindestens dann 1000 andere leute auch schon kennen^^ ma sehen ob buffed es hin bekommt diese keys sperren zu lassen und neue 1000 keys ausgeliefert bekommt . . .


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

WAAAGH ich bin in der Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FirstGuardian (4. September 2008)

also ich habe es auch mal probiert und nen Key bekommen - denn mal schauen, wenn die Anmeldung freigegeben ist, ob der auch funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elbaroma (4. September 2008)

Falcon2K schrieb:


> Deshalb steht unter der Accounterstellung die IP von der aus Du das Konto erstellst...über die IP weiss man deinen Provider und wenn Du eine Straftat begehst, holen sie sich einen Gerichtsbeschluss und dein ISP weiss, wer zu welcher Zeit welche IP hatte....so einfach, wie Du es Dir vorstellst, ist das dann doch nicht....aber Du hast natürlich nen Proxy geschaltet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und welche straftat soll das sein, wenn ich mich bei nem freemailhoster anmelde unter falschem namen? solange ich keinen unfug anstelle, hab ich nix zu befürchten bei sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrlocus (4. September 2008)

ich denk schon das sie echt sind,
lest mal hier http://www.electronic-arts.de/news/25502/41/


----------



## Galak (4. September 2008)

habt ihr euren key per e-mail bekommen?


----------



## Drornur (4. September 2008)

Ich hab noch 768 Beta Keys...
Nein ich gebe keine her...


----------



## _Miche_ (4. September 2008)

Galak schrieb:


> habt ihr euren key per e-mail bekommen?



Ich glaube der wird dir angezeigt, wenn du den Key in der Confirmation aufrufst, keine E-Mail.

Da die Seite bei mir nicht funktioniert, hats nen Kumpel für mich gemacht und hat mir dann den Key geschickt. Man bekommt nur die Confirmation per Email


----------



## VanFar (4. September 2008)

nein, den gibt es direkt auf der seite.

edit. ich weiß das, weil sich nen kumpel vorhin da einen ergattert hat...


----------



## Noxiel (4. September 2008)

Irgendwie seltsam...die EA Meldung sieht authentisch aus und die Anmeldung bei Fileplay liefert einen authentisch wirkenden Beta Key. Na ich bin ja mal gespannt oder der funktioniert. Naja Sonntag wissen wir mehr.


----------



## Akentia (4. September 2008)

Galak schrieb:


> habt ihr euren key per e-mail bekommen?




Oh ja die über 600mails die immer mehr und mehr werden (danke an buffed schonmal)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fortuneNext (4. September 2008)

Die Aktionen gehen immer fixer weg als man denkt. Ich hab mir erstmal ganz viele gesichert für mich und meine Freunde. Aber wenigstens bin ich so sozial, und wenn hier jeder Bedarf gedeckt ist, verschenk ich sie an die Buffed.de-Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jerberan (4. September 2008)

ich hab mir eben mal einen key von fileplay besorgt und versucht damit auf war-europe einen account zu erstellen .
bei der eingabe des codes gabs keine fehlermeldung was darauf schließen lässt das der key echt ist .
obs auch wirklich 100% funzt kann ich leider nicht sagen . die accountverwaltung etc geht ja erst am wochenende online und deswegen kommt bei "account erstellen" immernoch eine fehlermeldung .

da das ganze von EA offiziell bestätigt ist wird das aber auch alles seine richtigkeit haben.

mfg Jerb


----------



## Akentia (4. September 2008)

tja wie lang das noch bis key eingabe dauert weist eh keiner :-(


----------



## _Miche_ (4. September 2008)

Jerberan schrieb:


> ich hab mir eben mal einen key von fileplay besorgt und versucht damit auf war-europe einen account zu erstellen .
> bei der eingabe des codes gabs keine fehlermeldung was darauf schließen lässt das der key echt ist .
> obs auch wirklich 100% funzt kann ich leider nicht sagen . die accountverwaltung etc geht ja erst am wochenende online und deswegen kommt bei "account erstellen" immernoch eine fehlermeldung .
> 
> ...




Erm, Wo genau hast du den Key bitteschön eingegeben? Login-Server sind zur Zeit down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jerberan (4. September 2008)

http://www.war-europe.com/#/subscription/?lang=de

auf www.war-europe.com  oben rechts auf beta registrierung klicken

und das man die registrierung erst am wochenende abschließen kann hab ich oben geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Miche_ (4. September 2008)

Jerberan schrieb:


> http://www.war-europe.com/#/subscription/?lang=de
> 
> auf www.war-europe.com  oben rechts auf beta registrierung klicken



bei mir lädt da nichtmal das Captcha-Bild... und das ist doch nur die Accounterstellung für die webseite, freischalten mit dem Beta-Key macht man doch in der Accountverwaltung... oder bin ich da falsch informiert?


----------



## Drornur (4. September 2008)

Die Seite erinnert mich an diese französische Seite...


----------



## Blah (4. September 2008)

Aresetyr schrieb:


> Es reicht jetzt dann oder? ICH war der einzige der das nicht wollte und ich weiß, dass sowas eine Straftat wäre, zumindest in meinem Land und jetzt is dann auch schon genug von dem ganzen Geflame, danke.




LOL, Knerd! Hast bestimmt auch noch nie gekifft. Und dein erstes Bier hattest du erst mit 23. Und Jungfrau biste auch noch, angst, dass das Kondom platzt und deine Freundin HIV Infiziert sein könnte. Geschweige, wenn du ne Freundin hast, hast bestimmt Angst, dass sie dich ausnutzen könnte. Auf die Strasse gehste mit Knieschoner und Helm.. und und *lach* peinlich solche Leute die vor allem Angst haben.

Ausserdem wäre es Betrug, wenn die die Kosten in der AGB verstecken. Damit würden die beim Gericht nicht durchkommen. Gibt genug solche Fake Seiten. Hab auch schon solche Mails bekommen ich MÜSSTE zahlen. Ich muss gar nichts. Nach paar Wochen haben sie dann aufgehört mit schreiben *g*


----------



## Drornur (4. September 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> LOL, Knerd! Hast bestimmt auch noch nie gekifft. Und dein erstes Bier hattest du erst mit 23. Und Jungfrau biste auch noch, angst, dass das Kondom platzt und deine Freundin HIV Infiziert sein könnte. Geschweige, wenn du ne Freundin hast, hast bestimmt Angst, dass sie dich ausnutzen könnte. Auf die Strasse gehste mit Knieschoner und Helm.. und und *lach* peinlich solche Leute die vor allem Angst haben.
> 
> Ausserdem wäre es Betrug, wenn die die Kosten in der AGB verstecken. Damit würden die beim Gericht nicht durchkommen. Gibt genug solche Fake Seiten. Hab auch schon solche Mails bekommen ich MÜSSTE zahlen. Ich muss gar nichts. Nach paar Wochen haben sie dann aufgehört mit schreiben *g*



Made my day! =D


----------



## Trayz (5. September 2008)

geilo jeah made my day 2 =D

naja btw

WAR IS COMING 

ICH BIN DABEI SEPTEMBER 2008!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nimroth22 (5. September 2008)

Mal ne Frage wenn ich mich auf Fileplay registrieren will geb ich alles ein Geburtsdatum ,E-Mail ,Nickname und so weiter aber wenn ich dann auf den Button "Create account und proceed" klicke kommt bei mir immer ein ROTES Ausrufezeichen bei dem Punkt "Confirm" und es geht net weiter was mach ich da falsch? Ich will mich doch nur anmelden "heul"


----------



## Flixl (5. September 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Mirakel (5. September 2008)

Nimroth22 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage wenn ich mich auf Fileplay registrieren will geb ich alles ein Geburtsdatum ,E-Mail ,Nickname und so weiter aber wenn ich dann auf den Button "Create account und proceed" klicke kommt bei mir immer ein ROTES Ausrufezeichen bei dem Punkt "Confirm" und es geht net weiter was mach ich da falsch? Ich will mich doch nur anmelden "heul"


du musst halt schon die häkchen richtig setzten(newsletter weg und agb akzeptieren) und bei mir war au einmal das pw zu kurz oder so nimm einfach ein längeres^^(so 8 zeichen vlt noch buchstaben^^)


----------



## Evíga (5. September 2008)

Danke nochmal an die Person, die mich auf trash-mail.com aufmerksam gemacht hat. Die Seite rult. :>


----------



## Mab773 (5. September 2008)

argh, seite überlastet Oo
will auch testen ! ^^
jetzt hats geklappt...hm irgendwie ein dubioses angebot...habe sofort einen key erhalten (natürlich auch fakenamen und 2. emailaddresse benutzt)


----------



## Lurgg (5. September 2008)

Also für alle, die gestern durch das chaos bei buffed keinen beta-key bekommen haben:
Weitere 50.000 Beta Keys

Wer meint es is nen Keylogger, hier die offizielle news auf war-europe:
News auf War-Europe




Viel spaß damit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Lurgg


----------



## Reliq (5. September 2008)

Hir nochmal für alle die immer noch nicht glauben wollen das dieses Seite Legal und vollkommen Legitiem ist:

Quelle: www.war-europe.com

NOCH MEHR BETAPLÄTZE!

Fur den Fall, das Ihr noch keinen Code habt

Wenn ihr bei den vorangegangenen Verteilungen noch keinen Platz für den offenen Betatest erhalten konntet, dann haben wir jetzt eine weitere große Chance für euch: 50.000 Codes, die über Fileplay ausgegeben werden. Alles was ihr dafür tun müsst, ist die Fileplay-Webseite aufzusuchen und euch für einen freien Platz in der Open Beta einzutragen.

Einfacher geht es nicht, also geht auf die Seite, wenn ihr ab Sonntag an der Open Beta von WAR teilnehmen wollt!


----------



## Klark (5. September 2008)

naja ich hab nichts in der news zu 50 000 neuen beta keys gefunden ....
logger...
/closed


----------



## Targuss (5. September 2008)

... Wurde schon mehrmals gepostet & Have fun while Flaming


----------



## Lurgg (5. September 2008)

Klark schrieb:


> naja ich hab nichts in der news zu 50 000 neuen beta keys gefunden ....
> logger...
> /closed




oO biste blind?



> Wenn ihr bei den vorangegangenen Verteilungen noch keinen Platz für den offenen Betatest erhalten konntet, dann haben wir jetzt eine weitere große Chance für euch: 50.000 Codes, die über Fileplay ausgegeben werden. Alles was ihr dafür tun müsst, ist die Fileplay-Webseite aufzusuchen und euch für einen freien Platz in der Open Beta einzutragen.


----------



## jolee (5. September 2008)

Klark schrieb:


> naja ich hab nichts in der news zu 50 000 neuen beta keys gefunden ....
> logger...
> /closed



ist garantiert kein keylogger..

schau dir mal die aktuellste news auf der offiziellen warhammer website  an : ).

Hab mir grad einen gesichert, klappt ohne probleme.

grüße


----------



## Lurgg (5. September 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> ... Wurde schon mehrmals gepostet & Have fun while Flaming



wusste ich net sry, wollte halt nur helfen...


----------



## xXavieXx (5. September 2008)

Klark schrieb:


> /closed



In einem Forum haben Konsolenbefehle keine Chance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn du meinst, das der Thread geschlossen werden soll, melde einfach den Thread. Ich hab die News aber auch gesehen


----------



## Targuss (5. September 2008)

Jo aber das ahtet hier immer in Flamewars aus.. wird wahrscheinlich auch gleich geclosed...


----------



## Nuriel (5. September 2008)

... funktioniert einwandfrei - juhuuuuu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (5. September 2008)

Targuss schrieb:
			
		

> wird wahrscheinlich auch gleich geclosed...


Naja, das sagen religiöse Fundamentalisten auch schon seit Ewigkeiten über die Erde... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens bumpe ich den Thread hier mit meinem sinnlosen Gelaber, damit nicht noch weitere entstehen. In den letzten Tagen ist keytechnisch die Hölle los. Kann doch nicht sein, dass halb Deutschland auf einmal zwingend in die Beta muss... und Probleme damit hat...


----------



## beving (5. September 2008)

Wird wohl kein fake sein oder verarsche, weil es wird direkt von der war hp auf der seite gelinkt. wen es dan tatsächlich fake oder verarsche wäre, würden wohl kaum noch leute das spiel spielen^^.


----------



## Targuss (5. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Naja, das sagen religiöse Fundamentalisten auch schon seit Ewigkeiten über die Erde...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ahhh!
Ich hab ihn wiedergefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hattt eben diesen Post geschrieben, nur scheinbar in den falschen Thread ^^ Hab mich gewundert, wo er hin ist.


----------



## Gr3xter (5. September 2008)

*Okay ich muss mich jetzt doof stellen DAMIT ICH ES BLOS NICHT VERPASSE!!!

Hab den Key! Hab den Client gedownloaded!
1.Was muss ich noch beachten 
2.Wo und Wann muss ich den Key benutzen?
3.Wann werden die BETA server gestartet?*


Danke für antworten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (5. September 2008)

Atmen.. einfach weiteratmen...


----------



## Gr3xter (5. September 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Atmen.. einfach weiteratmen...




Keine bessere Antwort? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## linlux (5. September 2008)

Karandrasus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wollte mal fragen ob die Keys von Fileplay.net echt sind?
> 
> ...



Ja sind Sie Laut Warhammer RPG Szene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Areo265 (5. September 2008)

Boah Fileplay.net rult xD 55 Euro mit betakeys gemacht DD


----------



## makkaal (5. September 2008)

Gr3xter schrieb:
			
		

> Okay ich muss mich jetzt doof stellen DAMIT ICH ES BLOS NICHT VERPASSE!!!
> 
> Hab den Key! Hab den Client gedownloaded!
> 1.Was muss ich noch beachten
> ...



Gratz zum Key.
1. Nach dem download aus dem heruntergeladenen Ordner installiert? Prima.
2. wow-europe.com -> da gibts News, wenn man sich wieder anmelden kann. Derzeit down.
3. Dem nach zu urteilen, was hier im Forum gemunkelt wird, Sonntag (nach)mittag. Hab selbst keine Quelle dazu.

Hey, immerhin bist du von deinem "Frage stellen - Thread erstellen" Trip runter und jetzt wirst du schon wieder angepöbelt *lacht* Hast aber auch kein Glück, was?
Diese Infos hättest du allerdings sogar in diesem Thread kriegen können... wie vielen anderen auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nicht immer gleich die letzte Seite öffnen!


----------



## Derigon (5. September 2008)

sogar der offizielle EA-Store verweist zum runterladen des OpenBeta-Clienten auf fileplay...also scheinen die seriös zu sein!


----------



## Zoyah (5. September 2008)

Nimroth22 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage wenn ich mich auf Fileplay registrieren will geb ich alles ein Geburtsdatum ,E-Mail ,Nickname und so weiter aber wenn ich dann auf den Button "Create account und proceed" klicke kommt bei mir immer ein ROTES Ausrufezeichen bei dem Punkt "Confirm" und es geht net weiter was mach ich da falsch? Ich will mich doch nur anmelden "heul"



hatte das selbe prob, guck jetzt mal bei news, die account erstellung geht erst ab sonntag bevor die server geöffnet werden.
Also bis Sonntag warten und vorher brav client runterladen^^


----------



## Ghymalen (5. September 2008)

Bringt wow-europe jetzt auch Warhammer News? xD


----------



## Beø (6. September 2008)

Also ich versuche die ganze Zeit an einen Beta-Key zukommen, so als letzte möglichkeit versuche ich es auf Fileplay, nur da fülle ich alles aus und nichts passiert? Hat die Seite einen Bug?

Kann mir wer da vielleicht weiterhelfen?


----------



## Terlox (6. September 2008)

Beø schrieb:


> Also ich versuche die ganze Zeit an einen Beta-Key zukommen, so als letzte möglichkeit versuche ich es auf Fileplay, nur da fülle ich alles aus und nichts passiert? Hat die Seite einen Bug?
> 
> Kann mir wer da vielleicht weiterhelfen?



geh mal auf dein email postfach schaun, da müsste nen aktivierungslink sein


----------



## Drornur (6. September 2008)

Beø schrieb:


> Also ich versuche die ganze Zeit an einen Beta-Key zukommen, so als letzte möglichkeit versuche ich es auf Fileplay, nur da fülle ich alles aus und nichts passiert? Hat die Seite einen Bug?
> 
> Kann mir wer da vielleicht weiterhelfen?



Du müsstest eine Bestätigungs - Mail bekommen haben, damit du bestätigen kannst, dass du dich auf der Seite registriert hast!
Dann machst du des nochmal, musst dich bloß dann einloggen
Und schau bei Junk/Spam Mail, das wars bei mir drin


----------



## Beø (6. September 2008)

Also ich habe das grad nochmal probiert, gehe auf die Seite mache meine Angaben, drücke auf Multiplaykonto erstellen, er lädt kurz und nichts pasiert, keine Email bekommen nikkes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(


Krise bekomme need Beta Key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(


----------



## norestyle (6. September 2008)

eben gemacht zum test und hab nun noch ein key^^ trozdem CB key


----------



## Beø (6. September 2008)

ja liegts bei mir am Browser? Nutze Mozilla 3.0? weil wie gesagt mache die Eingaben auf der Seite und nichts passiert?


----------



## Terlox (6. September 2008)

Beø schrieb:


> Also ich habe das grad nochmal probiert, gehe auf die Seite mache meine Angaben, drücke auf Multiplaykonto erstellen, er lädt kurz und nichts pasiert, keine Email bekommen nikkes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



probiers halt einfach öfter, vllt ist die seite grad überladen

ich habs auch mit firefox gemacht und gab keine probleme, haste vllt no script oder so addons am laufen, wenn ja stell die ma aus und erlaub der seite temporär


----------



## Havamal (6. September 2008)

musst du öfter auf abschicken drücken!Irgendwann kommts dan an!Schalte Spamfilter ab vorsichtshalber!


----------



## Beø (6. September 2008)

also bei mir funzt da echt nikkes, hab alles probiert und nikkes klappt


----------



## Paymakalir (6. September 2008)

Du musst dich registrieren lassen bei Fileplay, dann bekommst du eine Mail von noreply@multiplay.co.uk in der ein Link steht über den du die Registrierung bestätigst. Dann gehst du einfach auf die Fileplaystartseite (home) und logst dich über die Felder rechts oben in der Ecke ein. Wenn du eingeloggt bist klickst du auf "Warhammer Online Open Beta Get your key from Fileplay" und schon müsstest du einen Code angezeigt bekommen den du auch jederzeit wieder über das accountmenü auf der Seite nachlesen kannst.

So hats bei mir ohne Probleme funktioniert und ich nutze auch firefox.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir damit helfen. Viel Glück noch!


----------



## Botulinus (6. September 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...165&st=1160

les mal den 2ten von oben ^^
 viel spass


----------



## Beø (6. September 2008)

Botulinus schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...165&st=1160
> 
> les mal den 2ten von oben ^^
> viel spass




juhuu thx Dir und allen anderen habe nun endlich einen Beta-Key


Dickes Danke nochmal an alle für eure Hilfe

MfG Beø


----------



## Parrar (6. September 2008)

also bei mir hat es gerade geklappt. allerdings erst, nachdem ich zugestimmt habe, dass ich den newsletter und werbung dritter erhalten will. dann ging es ohne probleme. mail zum aktivieren kam nicht aber einloggen ging auch so

open beta *freu*


----------



## Vitatrion (6. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen ,

Also ich hab mich auch reg und bin eingeloggt bei Fileplay aber sobald ich mein Datum eingebe und auf die Fahne klicke kommt :You must be over 14 to participate in this beta. Arghs 1975 ist weitaus ausreichend gibts da noch etwas oder hat wer nen Tipp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orath (6. September 2008)

Alle Keys sind wech, braucht euch nimma anmelden!

---> Sorry Apologies, but you have not been accepted onto the Warhammer Online Age of Reckoning Open Beta No serial numbers left in pool...

Habe zum Glück schon einen ^^

Grüsse


----------



## Vitatrion (6. September 2008)

Hmmm schade aber was will man machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
fals wer einen über hat und ihn loswerden will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  würde ich mich freuen .

Allen denen die einen haben viel spass beim testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElBartron (6. September 2008)

son mist komme auch immer zu spät!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beø (6. September 2008)

da habe ich heute morgen dann noch richtig glück gehabt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## monthy (6. September 2008)

Ging bei mir sofort. Und ich habe die Werbung und Weitergabe an dritte nicht abgehakt.

Email bestätigt und fertig. Sofort stand der Key da.

Und der Download ist super schnell :-)

Feine Sache.

Gruß


----------



## Beø (6. September 2008)

Wie sieht das wenn ich den beta Client schon drauf habe, muss ich bei Fileplay nikkes mehr saugen ne?


----------



## Renega (6. September 2008)

Bei :www.onlinewelten.com gerade eben versucht und einen bekommen Da gibt es noch!!


----------



## Owatanka (6. September 2008)

Hallo!

Evt kann mir ja von euch einer helfen wollte grad den client installieren, jedoch ist die world Datei fehlerhaft und lässt sich nicht installieren. Hab die 7 Datein von fileplay gezogen.

Jetzt wär halt super wenn mir einer sagen kann in welcher der 7 Datein die versteckt ist, das ich nicht alles downloaden muss bzw mir einer sagen könnte, wo ich evt die Datei herbekomme dann würd ich halt einfach bei der instalation diese ignoriren und später einfügen.

Gruss


----------



## Exoceb (6. September 2008)

die world.myp hat 2.885 GB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... liegt also in mehreren Dateien, im schlechtesten Fall in 4 Stück...

am besten mit nem Torrentclient oder so die Files mal checken lassen


http://download.goa.com/war/clientdl/wareuopenbeta.torrent


----------



## H3RKI (6. September 2008)

WAREuropeanOpenBeta.exe

heisst die datei bei mir, um den client zu installieren


mfg


----------



## Owatanka (6. September 2008)

die instalation läuft ja nur bricht die bei 90% ab und schreit das die world.myp fehlerhaft ist bzw quelltext nicht funzt.


----------



## Neradox (6. September 2008)

Areo265 schrieb:


> Boah Fileplay.net rult xD 55 Euro mit betakeys gemacht DD



Nicht dein Ernst oder? Omg...


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. September 2008)

Areo265 schrieb:


> Boah Fileplay.net rult xD 55 Euro mit betakeys gemacht DD



/slap hard'n'heavy


----------



## Odus1124 (6. September 2008)

also ich suche nen betakey!
und bevor hier jemand schreibt:"hatten wir schon etwa 50k mal", muss ich sagen:ich hab hier im forum gesucht und nur verweise auf fileplanet.com gesehen. die sind aber alle weg.und da ich keinen betakey durch buffed.de bekommen und auch keinen durch fileplanet bekommen kann aber doch iwie gerne einen hätte, würd ich gerne wissen ob ihr noch andere möglichkeiten kennt.

danke im voraus, MfG odus1124


----------



## fettemieze (6. September 2008)

Renega schrieb:


> Bei :www.onlinewelten.com gerade eben versucht und einen bekommen Da gibt es noch!!



Danke, gestern Fileplay verraft, aber nun doch noch zum Key gekommen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt mal Client runterladen, das kann dauern


----------



## moorhuhnxx (6. September 2008)

Ich hab auch noch keinen
gibt glaub ich keine mehr...
fileplay hat wohl angeblich 50k gehabt...ich persöhnlich glaub es nicht.
aber auch die anderen seiten haben ihre keys schon rausgeschickt.
da heisst es wohl auf eine 2te Welle warten/hoffen.


Falls einer 2keys hat: Bitte stellt die euren Freunden oder der Community irgendwie zu verfügen, einer reicht ja zum Testen und um so mehr umso besser(ich nehme natürlich auch gerne keys)


----------



## BrinMilo (6. September 2008)

Soweit fileplay.net keine mehr hat tut es mir leid, denn ich weiß keine weiteren Quellen mehr.


----------



## Neradox (6. September 2008)

Ich befürchte auch, es sind schon alle vergeben, aber da will ich mich jetzt nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen.
Ich wünsche dir viel Glück, dass du noch einen abgreifen kannst!


----------



## fettemieze (6. September 2008)

onlinewelten hat mir vor 5min noch einen geschenkt


----------



## Derigon (6. September 2008)

Odus1124 schrieb:


> also ich suche nen betakey!
> und bevor hier jemand schreibt:"hatten wir schon etwa 50k mal", muss ich sagen:ich hab hier im forum gesucht und nur verweise auf fileplanet.com gesehen. die sind aber alle weg.und da ich keinen betakey durch buffed.de bekommen und auch keinen durch fileplanet bekommen kann aber doch iwie gerne einen hätte, würd ich gerne wissen ob ihr noch andere möglichkeiten kennt.
> 
> danke im voraus, MfG odus1124



hier hat fast niemand auf fileplanet.com verwiesen...viel öfter kam fileplay.net als Verweis


----------



## Nezzerof (6. September 2008)

Glaube fileplay.net war deine letzte Hoffnung.

Vielleicht hat hier aber auch einer einen zweiten den er nicht braucht?


----------



## Nebelvater (6. September 2008)

Ajajaja! Endlich keine neuen Beta Keys mehr, die Server werden jetzt schon sehr ausgelastet sein. 

Zu deiner Frage kann ich nur sagen das du schon schneller reagieren hättest sollen. Immer kurz vor Schluss versuchen, ist nicht immer gut.


----------



## Dilan (6. September 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=58492 hier gibts noch welche :>  

aber umsosnt ode rbetteln is nicht >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m4ri (6. September 2008)

Hab auch noch einen bekommen:

http://www.onlinewelten.com/content.php?inc=warbeta.index

cu


----------



## bayern_bua (6. September 2008)

Also echt sind die auf jeden, geh ma auf www.war-europe.com, gleich die 2te News mit dem Titel   ,,Noch mehr Betaplätze!"

Da steht das sie an fileplay 50.000 stück vergeben haben.

Hoffe das nimmt dir jetzt deine befürchtungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ura1 (6. September 2008)

Bei Fireplay gibts keine Keys mehr ich hatte Glück heut früh einen zu kriegen.
Ne halbe Stunde später hats n Kumpel probiert und da stand das die Keys aufgebraucht sind


----------



## Robin Hoax (6. September 2008)

Beim Link von m4ri grade noch einen bekommen, vielen Dank.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chemistry (6. September 2008)

Danke @ m4ri, habe dort eben auch noch einen Key bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Limai (6. September 2008)

Ich habe noch bis zu 3 Keys übrig!

Wer noch unbedingt einen braucht, der wäre damit beraten, mir eine PM zu schicken, mit einer kurzen Erläuterung, warum er noch gerne einen haben möchte. Ob ich die Verteilung davon abhängig mache, oder nicht, verrate ich noch nicht, aber interssiert es mich ^^

Die restlichen Keys gehen dann heute Abend ca. 20 raus.

Viel Glück
Limai


----------



## Thyon (6. September 2008)

Jau, hab auch noch einen bei OnlineWelten bekommen

Danke m4ri


----------



## brenner100 (6. September 2008)

Aresetyr schrieb:


> ne lass ma, ich muss sowieso gucken wie ichs mache mit Studium jetzt neben War... ich hätte nur gern nen Key gehabt um mir das Spiel mal selber anzuschauen, weil ich derzeit mmorpg los bin... aber kaufen würd ich es erst in ein paar Monaten, wenn ich sicher sein kann, dass es sich gut entwickelt (noch so einen Fehlkauf wie AoC will ich net und mir kann KEINER garantieren, dass WAR nicht scheitert) und dass es wirkliches Rollenspiel gibt, denn nur darum geht es mir in einem MMORPG...
> 
> edit: ich find es nämlich mies, dass die für nen FREE account meine PERSÖNLICHEN Daten haben wollen, da mach ich net mit, zu fadenscheinig....



wie wärs wenn du dich max mustermann nennst?  merkt auch keiner ;-)


----------



## RaVEaeL (6. September 2008)

Bei Onlinewelten gibt es immernoch Keys

Erst im Forum anmelden und hier http://www.onlinewelten.com/content.php?inc=warbeta.index das Formular ausfüllen...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch,

du hast bei der BetaKey-Vergabe auf OnlineWelten.com teilgenommen und bist einer von 1600 glücklichen Gewinnern eines Keys zur Beta von WarHammer Online!


Viel Glück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spuewchen (6. September 2008)

ich habe jetzt auch einen beta key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shifty89 (6. September 2008)

Die sind echt, irgendwo auf http://war-europe.com steht ne news dazu. Einfach ma durchsuchen. Aber aufpassen, die News ist NICHT die wo die anderen Pages drin stehen.


News vom 5.September: Noch mehr Betaplätze.

mfg
Chris


----------



## Murgroz (6. September 2008)

Yaaaaay, ich meine WAAAAAAAAAGH, danke für den Tipp mit Onlinewelten, hab nun auch noch meinen Key bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikron (6. September 2008)

Habe mittlerweile auch 3 weitere Beta Keys abzugeben .

Einfach PN an mich . (wer zuerst mailt .....)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harkon Met'zel (6. September 2008)

Owatanka schrieb:


> die instalation läuft ja nur bricht die bei 90% ab und schreit das die world.myp fehlerhaft ist bzw quelltext nicht funzt.



Das ist auch mein Problem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hat jamand dazu einen Lösungsvorschlag?

LG
Harkon Met'zel


----------



## Razyl (6. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Oh, da vertust du dich. Dein ISP loggt alle verteilten IPs auf einem DynDNS-Sheet und kann genau sagen welche IP wann was gemacht hat. Außer du gehst über Proxy-Server oder Hotspots von Universitäten o.ä. ins Netz, dann wirds schon schwieriger.


Oder man ändert seine Internet IP täglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerkon (7. September 2008)

wie lösche ich nen beitrag?


----------

